# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  روسيا تبحث تنظيم منتدى لتكنولوجيا النانو

## إبتسام السهم

*روسيا تبحث تنظيم منتدى لتكنولوجيا النانو*

نشرت في 2008-07-28 تبحث هيئة رئاسة الحكومة الروسي اليوم الاثنين مشروع قرار بشأن تنظيم أول منتدى دولي حول تكنولوجيات النانو في موسكو. 
ونقلت وكالة أنباء "نوفوستي" عن الدائرة الصحافية في الحكومة إنه من المقترح عقد المنتدى حول صناعات النانو والمسائل التطبيقية لتكنولوجيات النانو في مجمع المعارض المركزي " اكسبو تسينتر"  في الفترة من الثالث ولغاية الخامس من ديسمبر/ كانون الأول المقبل على هيئة جلسات كاملة وندوات ومؤتمرات صحافية بمشاركة رواد تكنولوجيات النانو في العالم.
وسيقدم وزير التعليم والعلوم الروسي اندريه فورسينكو في اجتماع هيئة رئاسة الحكومة الروسية تقريرا حول تنظيم المنتدى، في حين يرى خبراء أن من شأن هذا المنتدى أن يساهم في احتلال روسيا أحد المواقع الرائدة في السوق العالمي لمنتجات تكنولوجيات النانو.

----------


## Hussain.T

شكرا ع الطرح

تحياتي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لمرووركـــ

----------

